# Smackdown 7/20/12



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

> Booker T, Michael Cole, and Josh Mathews came out for commentary. Cole has new music. Lilian Garcia was the ring announcer. The ending of the Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio match from Money in the Bank was shown...
> 
> Rey Mysterio made his entrance and they replayed his segment from Raw with Alberto Del Rio. Mysterio cut a promo. Rey was in his hometown to announce that he's back. Del Rio and Ricardo came out without a car to cut him off. Del Rio accused him of being a chihuahua and said he took Mysterio out.
> 
> ...


prowrestling. net


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Rhodes in a dark match???


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Santino Marella and Layla vs. Antonio Cesaro and Aksana opens the show. Match in progress.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Hope to see a fallout from Jericho and Ziggles segment on Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Why would they waste Kidd - Rhodes on a dark match? That sounds fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Santino Marella and Layla vs. Antonio Cesaro and Aksana opens the show. Layla and Santino win after Layla plants Aksana with a crescent kick.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

There will probably be a battle royal tonight to determine who will face christian at RAW 1000.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Anybody else noticing a TON of mixed tag matches lately?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

More mixed tag matches? Is Teddy in charge this week too?????


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

yes there have been a ton. i think theres been one on raw for about every week for a while now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> There will probably be a battle royal tonight to determine who will face christian at RAW 1000.


I'm thinking that'l be Orton or Barretts return.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Rhodes/Kidd off air.. :shaq


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Cesaro's been so much of a flop. They might as well take him off TV and repackage him because this storyline with Aksana isn't helping him at all.

Rhodes being in a dark match is hilarious. It makes you think what WWE will do with him now. A week ago most people on this forum (myself included) had him as the favorite to win MITB - but now what?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Rhodes working the dark match just means he will be involved with an in ring segment of some kind tonight.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

The mixed tag was apparently for superstars.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



wkdsoul said:


> I'm thinking that'l be Orton or Barretts return.


Orton's suspended until the 25th or 27th, depending on the source. Barrett is a possibility. Although, if there is a battle royal to face Christian, I'd bet on Tensai or Sandow winning it.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> *Cesaro's been so much of a flop. They might as well take him off TV and repackage him because this storyline with Aksana isn't helping him at all.
> *
> Rhodes being in a dark match is hilarious. It makes you think what WWE will do with him now. A week ago most people on this forum (myself included) had him as the favorite to win MITB - but now what?


Are you sure it's even a storyline?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

saw Ziggler with curly hair remind me alot of Mr Perfect...Ziggler got that Charisma caught in my eyes. i hope WWE have small segment Ziggler and Bret Hart talking about Mr Perfect.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



urca said:


> Are you sure it's even a storyline?


I don't know. They've had this thing going with Cesaro/Aksana/Teddy Long - but they're not really doing anything with it and it's flopped bad. There's other problems Cesaro has too though, like no real character and an incredibly generic look and theme song.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Rhodes Kidd as a dark match? Why?!


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Teddymania is runnin' wild BROTHER!


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Get to the peep show already, get to the peep show already...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Peep Show is all i'm looking forward to tbh.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



minhtam1638 said:


> Get to the peep show already, get to the peep show already...


That's likely going to start off the second hour of the taped show.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

OK could someone explain to me why Tyson Kidd vs Cody Rhodes is a dark show match? WWE are fucking idiots sometimes


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

They needs to get Sandow feuding with somebody.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Only Vince McMahon and his merry group of bookers would think it's a good idea to put two of the more talented in ring wrestlers on the Smackdown roster, Rhodes and Kidd in a dark match.

Just brilliant.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



R.K.O Peep said:


> OK could someone explain to me why Tyson Kidd vs Cody Rhodes is a dark show match? WWE are fucking idiots sometimes


There isn't an explanation. Rhodes is the previous IC title holder and Kidd was someone who WWE tried to establish some momentum before MITB. They may make an on camera appearance, but it won't mean as much as a taped match would.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

2. Damien Sandow defeated Zack Ryder. Sandow said we were embarrassing ourselves by supporting Ryder. Ryder attacked him, then the match started. Sandow over Ryder with his neckbreaker.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

They have abosolutely no idea what to do with their Tag team division? Do they? 

I see the same pointless matches again and again with no purpose, no storyline, no progression...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



> The Peep Show was up next. Christian came out. He said that bizarre was taken to a whole new level, then showed a recap of Daniel Bryan and AJ on Raw. Bryan and AJ entered. Bryan held the ropes for her. *The wedding planning is apparently going well, then we saw a clip of them planning. It was delightful and silly.*
> 
> Christian asked Bryan if he was sure he was doing the right thing. Bryan said yes. AJ said she has forgiven Bryan. Christian asked if this was true love. They said yes, then the crowd chanted yes.
> 
> ...


source: pro wrestling.net

This segment looks fucking awesome! :lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Cody working dark matches now?

This is interesting.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Seems kind of short for a Peep Show. Something tells me a little more happened. But reading that, Christian is definately interfering in the wedding. The slap from AJ and the constant questioning solidified that.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Who;s GM for now?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Edge and Christian might interfere the wedding.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

If anything Kane seems like the choice to interfere depending on what happen in the match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

3. Kane defeated Daniel Bryan (w/A.J.) by DQ. A.J. tried to interfere, which led to Bryan being disqualified. After the match, A.J. nearly kissed Kane, but she declined doing so. Bryan and A.J. kissed on the ramp in front of Kane. This could be the start of a program.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*










For The Redeemer's WAFF fixing of the night.

I guarantee that a shit load of people will interfere during the wedding, both heels and faces. But in the end the final scene will be the two of them Yessing. I am as sure of this as Bryan losing to Punk at MITB.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> If anything Kane seems like the choice to interfere depending on what happen in the match.


I'm telling you now, KANE'S PREGNANT!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

^ Your right!



> *3. Kane defeated Daniel Bryan (w/A.J.) by DQ.* A.J. tried to interfere, which led to Bryan being disqualified. After the match, A.J. nearly kissed Kane, but she declined doing so. Bryan and A.J. kissed on the ramp in front of Kane. This could be the start of a program.


source: pro wrestling.net


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> 3. Kane defeated Daniel Bryan (w/A.J.) by DQ. A.J. tried to interfere, which led to Bryan being disqualified. After the match, A.J. nearly kissed Kane, but she declined doing so. Bryan and A.J. kissed on the ramp in front of Kane. This could be the start of a program.


So is it Kane?or Is it Christian?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

N/M


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



vanboxmeer said:


> For The Redeemer's WAFF fixing of the night.
> 
> I guarantee that a shit load of people will interfere during the wedding, both heels and faces. But in the end the final scene will be the two of them Yessing. I am as sure of this as Bryan losing to Punk at MITB.


You seem obsessed with me, but thank you!

I'll re-size that and have a new avatar! :yes


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Oh god, if it's a Kane vs D-Bry feud it's gonna be terrible. Might be what i need to take a break from the WWE again.

lol @ that picture.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

AJ looks like a puppet in that picture for crying out loud.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Kane putting over Daniel Bryan sounds good to me, but this story line will sure drag onto Summer-slam which will definitely become a clusterfuck.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Looks like Bryan/AJ/Christian all got the memo to wear a maroon shirt.

Kane/Bryan isn't nearly as good as Bryan/Christian.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

a Kane/Bryan feud over a wedding will kill Bryan

Could be worst angle of the year material

Don't care who you are, Kane + your wedding = wrestle crap.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



The Redeemer said:


> You seem obsessed with me, but thank you!
> 
> I'll re-size that and have a new avatar! :yes


Here's the list of folks all interfering at some point:

Godfather
Kaitlyn
Hornswoggle
Christian
Kane
Miz
Eve
Vickie
William Regal


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



el dandy said:


> a Kane/Bryan feud over a wedding will kill Bryan
> 
> Could be worst angle of the year material
> 
> Don't care who you are, Kane + wedding = wrestle crap.


Hes been though worse stuff, like the Bella twins virgin angle, 18 second loss at Wrestlemania and Coles 1 year burial on commentary.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Two of the most boring world champions (reign wise) ever feuding?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Does WWE even plan angles out or do they go week by week. For what reason would Kane want to be around AJ again? Haven't we been though that all ready...

Once again underusing talent. AJ's FCW matches were really awesome. If they'd let her actually wrestle one on one...yeah, right who am I kidding. Same group of people who make Naomi a PG era Godfather like ho.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

OP,why make a spoilers thread and not bother to update it?
Original post is updated now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

So what is it going to be? A Kane/Bryan feud or a Bryan/Christian feud? I hope it's a Kane one - because Kane always has horrible storylines - so it would be great to see Bryan in one of those.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



vanboxmeer said:


> Here's the list of folks all interfering at some point:
> 
> Godfather
> Kaitlyn
> ...


List is updated


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

BAH GAWD! KANE'S PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I just hope they don't bring Paul Bearer to the fued lol. But I think Bryan is just playing around with AJ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

So basically they have no clue as to what to do with AJ now. This happened a lot faster than I said it would.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Two pics I found:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> So what is it going to be? A Kane/Bryan feud or a Bryan/Christian feud? I hope it's a Kane one - because Kane always has horrible storylines - so it would be great to see Bryan in one of those.


Maybe it's all three. WWE did a Kane/Bryan/CM Punk storyline, so this Smackdown storyline would substitute Christian for CM Punk.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Christian, Kane, The Godfather, and Val Venis all interfering in the wedding is what I'm hoping to see.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> Hes been though worse stuff, like the Bella twins virgin angle, 18 second loss at Wrestlemania and *Coles 1 year burial on commentary.*


That was longer than 1 year to be honest.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Great let's have a Bryan/Kane/Christian feud over AJ and I know have her kiss all 3, then slap all 3...then make her the special ref in a triple threat match where she does nothing out of the ordinary and the feud is over.

Made so much sense before...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

D-Bry da GAWD is still heel, brehs.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> So what is it going to be? A Kane/Bryan feud or a Bryan/Christian feud? I hope it's a Kane one - because Kane always has horrible storylines - so it would be great to see Bryan in one of those.


Why would it be great to see someone in a horrible story line? 




I am a Kane fan but this feud would make no sense. Hopefully it is just a swerve and the real feud will be with Christian. The matches would be incredible.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I want to see The Godfather crash the wedding with his hoes. But this is PG era so what will the hoes look like?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



ecabney said:


> D-Bry da GAWD is still heel, brehs.


Of course he is. He was interviewed recently and said that he doesn't want to be a face. He's happy as a heel. Why turn him?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Maybe it's all three. WWE did a Kane/Bryan/CM Punk storyline, so this Smackdown storyline would substitute Christian for CM Punk.


I don't think so. Not after the Kane/Bryan/Punk happened recently. Christian shouldn't lower himself by feuding with these two anyway. Christian should start a solid feud with someone for the IC Title, not a bizarre feud with Kane and Bryan where the focus won't really be on the title - much like the Kane/Bryan/Punk feud.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



RiZE said:


> Two of the most boring world champions (reign wise) ever feuding?


Christian and Kane???







Nostalgia said:


> Christian shouldn't lower himself by feuding with these two anyway.


You have a very odd -- some would even say distorted -- view on the WWE hierarchy.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Christian and Kane???


:bron


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

AJ is overshadowing the men she's in angles with, and that's a credit to her I guess. But what the hell are you supposed to do with someone like her? I think unintentionally she's turning into the female version of Cena. If you give her the divas title fine I guess but I mean she's getting bigger than that, and you can't have her with a bunch of men where she's the most over character.

I mean for god's sakes she came out AFTER Bryan on Raw.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> I don't think so. Not after the Kane/Bryan/Punk happened recently. Christian shouldn't lower himself by feuding with these two anyway. Christian should start a solid feud with someone for the IC Title, not a bizarre feud with Kane and Bryan where the focus won't really be on the title - much like the Kane/Bryan/Punk feud.


I don't think lower himself is the right word because Bryan is higher than him on the card... but yeah if Kane is involved I don't want Christian's name in the mix with this foolishness.

Christian hasn't been involved in a bizarre/freakshow angle in the WWE since The Brood in 99 (correct me if I am wrong cause something may have slipped my mind) and I would prefer for him to keep it that way


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



> Sheamus and Rey Mysterio beat Alberto Del Rio and Ziggler, after a brogue kick to Ziggler. Del Rio attacked Sheamus with a chair. Ziggler cashed in his MITB, but lost his cash in match to Sheamus after another brouge kick. Ziggler became the first to lose the MITB case.


prowrestling dot net


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> I don't think so. Not after the Kane/Bryan/Punk happened recently. Christian shouldn't lower himself by feuding with these two anyway. Christian should start a solid feud with someone for the IC Title, not a bizarre feud with Kane and Bryan where the focus won't really be on the title - much like the Kane/Bryan/Punk feud.


If the show plays out like it reads in the spoilers, I don't see how WWE doesn't book it. Kane/Bryan is not a SummerSlam caliber feud. It won't draw interest, especially after Kane and Bryan had a PPV match recently. It needs Christian to sell it as you have a solid heel and a tweener going at it without a solid face in the mix.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> prowrestling dot net


You gotta be trolling....


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> prowrestling dot net


This is an obvious troll. But it almost had me for a second. (Y)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> prowrestling dot net


The site hasn't updated yet to include the results of the Sheamus/Del Rio/Ziggler/Mysterio match.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Please let that be a troll.....


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> prowrestling dot net


Almost had a heart attack,please don't troll me like that again


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

You guys make it so easy


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



> Sheamus and Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio and Dolph Ziggler is in progress.


prowrestling . net


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



urca said:


> Almost had a heart attack,please don't troll me like that again


Same. You're not funny when you do that.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Wouldn't shock me though if that really happens one day.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I think its a troll as well.... I'd be a little pissed


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

:troll Lol had to guys.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

:lmao almost died, good one CW.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



> Sheamus and Rey Mysterio defeated Alberto Del Rio and Dolph Ziggler by DQ. Mysterio wore new gear - black pants with one white stripe and yellow lettering that say 619. There's a shirt attached with just one question mark on it. Fun look, since he seems to have lost weight.
> 
> Mysterio sold for most of the match before making a hot tag to Sheamus. Ricardo interfered by grabbing Sheamus, which set up for the Brogue Kick. There was a DQ finish with Mysterio and Sheamus winning, technically.
> 
> Del Rio attacked Sheamus post-match. Ziggler looked as if he was about to cash in when Mysterio kicked him, then hit the 619. Sheamus hit the Brogue kick on Ziggler. Sheamus and Mysterio celebrated to end Smackdown.


>>


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Goddamn.

Dolph has tasted Sheamus' boot more than his own saliva.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

That ending was lame as hell.

This Superfriends garbage that they're doing with Sheamus needs to be put to rest.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Lol Sheamus boot must be tattooed on Zigglers face by now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Ziggler losing to Sheamus repeatedly is getting pointless now. How are we supposed to take him seriously if WWE doesn't have any confidence in him to win a major match?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

So... Ziggler eats a 619 AND a Brogue Kick? Is this real life?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I'd much rather have Ziggler eat another brogue kick from Sheamus than have Ziggler lose his Money in the Bank cash in. Fuck, when I read that that scared the shit out of me.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



CC91 said:


> Rhodes in a dark match???


Rhodes defeated Kidd on Superstars. It's ridiculous how he wasn't on Smackdown!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I really hope they don't do something stupid like putting AJ back with Kane, her being with Bryan had better be permanent, they already had them separate for too long.

If Kane has to be the one interfering, I hope they have AJ low blow Kane and have Bryan do a re-creation of his other beatdown of Kane, then get married, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



> 2. Damien Sandow defeated Zack Ryder. Sandow said we were embarrassing ourselves by supporting Ryder. Ryder attacked him, then the match started. Sandow over Ryder with his neckbreaker.


cue pyro marking out


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

You know I really am starting to think that wwe will make Ziggler lose when he cashes in.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I have a feeling Ziggler is going to have an extremely short championship reign.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Heel power couple in effect, brehs.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Where's Nostalgia?Cause I can't comment about how sad and fucked up the ending of Sheamus and Mysterio vs ADR and Ziggles :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Ziggles needs to go over Jericho to save his ass. People will take him seriously after he gives a OMG performance with him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I imagine Ryder will be Sandow's first feud. Makes sense, as Ryder is everything Sandow's character despises, plus they've had encounters the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Looks like Kane will be the one to crash AJ and Bryan's wedding on Monday. Also, the Peep Show looks like the only interesting part of this show, at least to me.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler losing to Sheamus repeatedly is getting pointless now. How are we supposed to take him seriously if WWE doesn't have any confidence in him to win a major match?


Didn't the exact (and I mean exact) same thing happen to Bryan before winning the MITB briefcase last summer? Long losing streak, was off PPV for months (unlike Dolph), finally got some PPV matches but he lost repeatedly. Then he won the title and now he's one of WWE's top heels.

Not saying the same is in the cards for Dolph, but typically in WWE, capable, willing wrestlers will find their way out of otherwise shitty situations. Dolph, like Bryan, is hungry, perhaps hungrier than anybody else in the company right now. He's already won the title, now he just needs a decent reign to cement himself. It's totally possible. Just because he's losing now doesn't mean he's going to be losing for the next 10 years of his career.

Have patience. That's all I can say.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Sin Cara is done. And where the fuck is Rhodes?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Sin Cara is done. And where the fuck is Rhodes?


Why is that?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Sin Cara is done. And where the fuck is Rhodes?


I just got back from the show and I have to say in my opinion the Sin Cara/Drew McIntyre superstars match was the match of the night. No botches and it wasn't the usual Sin Cara overly choreographed match. It was a good back and forth match in when Drew got a lot of offense in. I was quite impressed.

A few more thoughts from that smackdown...

AW on the mic during the match is really entertaining in person. He got tons of laughs.

Sandow really squashed Ryder. Ryder got some offense at the beginning but that was when he attacked Sandow as Sandow on the mic. After that it was all Sandow.

I know they were on Superstars but I thought the Usos were quite over with the crowd. Think wwe should use them more often

I have no idea what the Big Show appearance was about. Seemed quite random.

Christian didn't really get much of a reaction which was a little disappointing.

For people who were thinking that Daniel was turned face, the sense I got from the show was the opposite, in that they turned AJ heel. The look she had when the crowd was chanting no, the slap to Christian when all he asked was if she knew what she was getting herself into,(Christian calling her bridezilla was funny) her without hesitation climbing the turnbuckle and jumping on Kane's back as he was setting up for the chokeslam causing the dq and staying there as Bryan attacked Kane (Didn't go well as Kane was able to chokeslam Bryan with AJ on his back) to the final kiss on the entrance with a confused Kane looking on. That all seemed heelish.

Heath Slater got the biggest markout moment from me. Not sure what that says about me. He also got Pedigreed by Triple H which I'm sure wasn't televised.

Funny thing about the ending to the main event tag match from being there live. When Alberto had Sheamus in the cross armbreaker after the match was over, Rey was just watching. Not sure if he was suppose to be unconscious or what but he was just outside the ring watching it happen and didn't do anything. It was quite amusing. He only acted when it looked like Ziggler was going to cash in the money in the bank. Also Ziggler selling in even more fantastic because after the Brogue kick he didn't move for like another 4 minutes. I'm sure if he ever lost consciousnesses in the ring no one would have been able to tell because his selling is so good.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Stall_19 said:


> I just got back from the show and I have to say in my opinion the Sin Cara/Drew McIntyre superstars match was the match of the night. No botches and it wasn't the usual Sin Cara overtly choreographed match. It was a good back and forth match in when Drew got a lot of offense in. I was quite impressed.


Really? That's too bad it didn't make SD 
And Sin Cara isn't done until he loses to Rey in the match they will eventually have :no:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Welp, thought Bryan and AJ were just going to be a face couple now. Guess not.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Another Smackdown , another broughe kick on Ziggler.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



SteenIsGod said:


> Santino Marella and Layla vs. Antonio Cesaro and Aksana opens the show. Layla and Santino win after Layla plants Aksana with a crescent kick.


Hoping like crazy this leads to Cesaro winning the US title off that fucktard


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

No Rhodes?? lol what a fucking joke.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

im gonna get bored of the teasing of a cash in every week even as a Ziggler supporter!! Seriously? i thought theyd done a good job building him up for MITB and now hes getting the post MITB Bryanesque booking!! (well at least hes on the show and PPVs which Bryan wasnt) When was the last time Sheamus lost a singles match? his superman booking is boring me!!


----------



## thierry90 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I hope the whole Ziggler tries to cash, someone else gets involved, then Dolph eats a Brogue kick thing doesn't become a weekly occurance.
Also, what is the Big Show/tag team division all about. I hope they've not started giving the tag team division TV time just so when Show squashes them he looks more dominant. Wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Bryan/AJ works better as a heel couple. Bryan got over as a heel, so I'm glad they aren't turning him face again just because he's getting a good reaction. 

No Ryback and Brodus Clay? Nice!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Main event filler until Orton challenge Hulk Sheamus next week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Last Chancery said:


> Didn't the exact (and I mean exact) same thing happen to Bryan before winning the MITB briefcase last summer? Long losing streak, was off PPV for months (unlike Dolph), finally got some PPV matches but he lost repeatedly. Then he won the title and now he's one of WWE's top heels.


That's true but Bryan wasn't supposed to cash in yet. Henry got injured and they had to get the title off him. So Bryan benefitted from that as WWE had to focus on him. I doubt Ziggler will get that lucky and Sheamus will get injured and the title will be forced upon him. Instead of playing catch up, they have to give him a win over Sheamus now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Big Show "destroying" the tag division is exactly what's wrong in 2012's WWE.

Why purpose did that serve other then making all of those guys look really weak?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



ToddTheBod said:


> Big Show "destroying" the tag division is exactly what's wrong in 2012's WWE.
> 
> Why purpose did that serve other then making all of those guys look really weak?


It goes completely against the idea that there is a tag team revival. But WWE does this all time time with the US Title, IC Title, and Tag Titles. Whenever they want to get over a wrestler as a monster heel, they destroy the champions of these three titles. In the end, it just devalues both the title holder and the title.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Wait, Big Show wants to destroy the tag division? if this leads to him becoming Tag Champ by himself I'm gonna be pissed. 

I Look forward to the Rey, ADR, Sheamus and Ziggler segment and match, that should be good.

Edit - OMG, The Primetime Players actually won a match  MAKE DAT MONEY!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I knew people would freak out over Show attacking the tag division wrestlers. They just had a match, and Show, as a giant, attacked them when they were already beat up and exhausted. Was it unnecessary? Perhaps, they could have come up with a different way to put Show over as an angry monster, but it doesn't hurt the tag division.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



King Kenny said:


> cue pyro marking out


That kinda irritated me actually, because I've already seen it. He needs to get in the IC title picture already.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Quasi Juice said:


> I knew people would freak out over Show attacking the tag division wrestlers. They just had a match, and Show, as a giant, attacked them when they were already beat up and exhausted. Was it unnecessary? Perhaps, they could have come up with a different way to put Show over as an angry monster, but it doesn't hurt the tag division.


I think it is more the line about he came here to destroy the tag division.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Is obvious they are holding off for Orton's return so he can challenge Sheamus. What a joke!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Is obvious they are holding off for Orton's return so he can challenge Sheamus. What a joke!


Atleast we'll get to see Orton heel turn...hopefully.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I'd be very surprised if they turned AJ heel. I'm convinced they're trying to turn her into the female version of Cena. She draws with the teen boys the way Cena does with the kids, she dominates the show for the last 6 weeks for the female division, and now she's coming out AFTER the male wrestlers in mixed tag matches for crying out loud.

Once I read she pulled in the teen boys in ratings and is dominating social media (however that's calculated, which Vince now has a hard on for), I knew she's not going anywhere.

I actually think Bryan is going to dump AJ at the altar or something which will make her an obvious face.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



urca said:


> Where's Nostalgia?Cause I can't comment about how sad and fucked up the ending of Sheamus and Mysterio vs ADR and Ziggles :lmao


I went off. Looking at the spoilers now, that doesn't surprise me one bit. I hope they don't continue to make a gimmick out of Ziggler failing to cash-in the briefcase every week. It's pointless and it makes him look week, when they should be building him up strong now.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



moonmop said:


> I'd be very surprised if they turned AJ heel. I'm convinced they're trying to turn her into the female version of Cena. She draws with the teen boys the way Cena does with the kids, she dominates the show for the last 6 weeks for the female division, and now she's coming out AFTER the male wrestlers in mixed tag matches for crying out loud.
> 
> Once I read she pulled in the teen boys in ratings and is dominating social media (however that's calculated, which Vince now has a hard on for), I knew she's not going anywhere.
> 
> I actually think Bryan is going to dump AJ at the altar or something which will make her an obvious face.


Teen boys would watch wherher she is face or heel. It's her antics that bring them in, not her alignment.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Oh, cool, they built the tag team division up just enough so that Big Show can go eat it now. Nice.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Woot Kane will intefere the 1000th Raw's Wedding


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



moonmop said:


> I'd be very surprised if they turned AJ heel. I'm convinced they're trying to turn her into the female version of Cena. She draws with the teen boys the way Cena does with the kids, she dominates the show for the last 6 weeks for the female division, and now she's coming out AFTER the male wrestlers in mixed tag matches for crying out loud.
> 
> Once I read she pulled in the teen boys in ratings and is dominating social media (however that's calculated, which Vince now has a hard on for), I knew she's not going anywhere.
> 
> I actually think Bryan is going to dump AJ at the altar or something which will make her an obvious face.


Honestly, after readign the spoilers and hearign that they want to make AJ into a Sable Miss Elizabeth kind of girl, I think she is going heel.

I can see Kane interrupting the wedding, but AJ/Bryan fuck him up (as much they can). Then, they end up getting married anyway. I think WWE is setting them up as their Heel power couple.

Plus, people will watch AJ whether she is bad or good.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Here's another report of the Peep Show segment and match:


> -Christian came out to an okay pop and brought out our newly engaged, lots of Yes/No chants He asked them if they are sure they want to do this and the asks the audience if they think Bryan Loved AJ, if AJ knew what she was doing. Then Christian asks AJ if she really going through with this...She slaps Christian but he forgives her and calls her bridezilla. He then goes on to say that what about AJ ex's that are crazy...Brings in Kane to set up Bryan vs kane.
> 
> 
> -4th Match was a good match with Bryan working a good submission offense from the get go. He looks like he was going to pull a big show but AJ got out the way just in time and he went to make sure she was okay. Ended with AJ interfering by jumping onto Kane's back and then it looks like she helps Kane choke slam Bryan. She tries to pull off his mask and proceeds to either give him a blood nose or make the pain under his eyes run. Kane flips her around so that they are face to face and it looks like they are going to Kiss but she gets down and Bryan pulls her out of the ring. Kane stands in the ring bleeding from his nose or trying to hold it back as AJ and Bryan make out on the top of the stage.
> ...


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Lol at Big Show completely destroying the entire tag team division. Good work.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



The Redeemer said:


> Teen boys would watch wherher she is face or heel. It's her antics that bring them in, not her alignment.


You really think teen boys are watching because of her "antics"? lol sure. :cool2


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Well they certainly aren't watching because she's a face, which was my point.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Charmqn said:


> Honestly, after readign the spoilers and hearign that they want to make AJ into a Sable Miss Elizabeth kind of girl, I think she is going heel.
> 
> I can see Kane interrupting the wedding, but AJ/Bryan fuck him up (as much they can). Then, they end up getting married anyway. I think WWE is setting them up as their Heel power couple.
> 
> Plus, people will watch AJ whether she is bad or good.


Just took a look at the shortened international version. While it was apparent that WWE edited the crowd reactions to make it look more as if the crowd was less split and more against the marriage, it has been confirmed that AJ has gone heel.

In fact just by looking at it, creative may be rehashing the Kane/Edge/Lita scenario.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

WWE writing = Ziggler feels ADR cost him the WHC, so after they argue it makes total sense to gang up on Rey, because hey, they're both heels! 

Prime Time Players. (Y) Big Show... :flair2

AJ/Bryan/Christian Peep Show. With the edited crowd during their entrance (boos), it's obvious they're to be a heel couple. So odd to see Bryan let AJ talk.. Anyhow, I gotta say, that _"wedding planning"_ clip made them look legitimately in love. It just proves Brie has nothing on AJ. Great acting in this segment between the two. lol @ all the "YES" chants edited out. Christian took that slap like a BOSS.Other than that Christian bores me, don't see what all the IWC manlove for him is all about.

Kane/Bryan - I miss the MITB gear already. Please don't let Bryan get stuck in a feud with Kane. lol @ Bryan's Hulking up.. They should call it "YES'ing up". Bryan showing actual.. caring for AJ. Well, that pretty much guarantees Kane crashing the wedding. 

Ziggler at the end... Fuck you, Vince.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Had the show on in the background this afternoon so wasn't paying close attention and can't comment on the quality of the matches. The highlights for me were Ricardo telling Vicki she came to the US in a canoe :lmao and The Peep Show with AJ and Danielson, Danielson is very convincing, I honestly have no idea what will happen at the wedding on Monday, I'm intrigued.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

After seeing the Peep Show segement, it looks like WWE is headed towards Bryan vs. Christian, the segement teased it a few times and the crowd responded well to it, so I'm all for it. It's the only potential new feud that could get the viewers interested in Smackdown.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

So anyone else think Big Show might be joining AW promotions?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> After seeing the Peep Show segement, it looks like WWE is headed towards Bryan vs. Christian, the segement teased it a few times and the crowd responded well to it, so I'm all for it. It's the only potential new feud that could get the viewers interested in Smackdown.


I agree with this...on paper, looks like an awesome feud like Bryan vs Punk (except that ended with no title wins for Bryan :no.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Peep show was good as was the 8 man tag match everything else was boring.I hope we get Bryan vs Christian at summerslam instead of what i think they will do:Bryan vs Kane.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Bryan and AJ are obviously in love. Can't wait to see Bries tweets after Friday and after AJ/Bryan get married.

I hope if they get married they refer to AJ as AJ Bryan.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Thinking they probably might just decide to chuck Christian, Kane, Bryan, and The Miz, in a four way match for with IC Title for Summerslam just to get people on the card.


----------



## wrestling nerd 21 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Awesome Peep show I love AJ and Daniel Bryan and Christian is awesome too,one of my all time favorite in the same ring with one of my current favorites twice in the same week.
Monday Night Raw Dolph Ziggler VS Chris Jericho segment.
Friday Night Smackdown Christian and Daniel Bryan segment.
Awesome week of wrestling good Raw show,good Impact show and decent Smackdown show.


----------



## People'sPunch (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Kane is gonna crash the wedding 

If not Kane then someone else will


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I don't see why everyone is adverse to a Kane/Bryan feud? Other than the semi retired Undertaker Kane is the best big man in the business. He can still put on quality matches and the feud would make the most sense. I think people are grasping at straws as far as to who he will feud with. Monday people thought Miz just because they were involved in the same match, now some people say Christian since they were involved in the peep show segment. Kane makes the most sense and I'm not really against it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



vanboxmeer said:


> Thinking they probably might just decide to chuck Christian, Kane, Bryan, and The Miz, in a four way match for with IC Title for Summerslam just to get people on the card.


That wouldn't surprise me at all and sounds like something WWE would book.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



The Redeemer said:


> Bryan and AJ are obviously in love. Can't wait to see Bries tweets after Friday and after AJ/Bryan get married.
> 
> I hope if they get married they refer to AJ as AJ Bryan.


Same. It will probably be something more awkward than what she tweeted on Monday when they announced their wedding. I wonder if she's at all jealous about this, of course it's just a storyline, but women are jealous creatures and I don't think she's totally comfortable with having her boyfriend kissing AJ every week... 

I wonder what WWE feels about her tweeting about it too. WWE are of course trying to pass off the storyline as it's real, but then again everyone knows wrestling is scripted these days and most know Bryan's dating Brie in real life so I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I hope Bryan dumps Brie for being a jealous bitch.

And that wedding planning video was hilarious, had me LOLing because it was so cringey. That stuff with AJ and Bryan is what makes them so awesome.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Brie only revealed that she was dating Danielson after the very first makeout scene with AJ months ago by leaking photos to a Bella twins website that were subsequently taken down after they spread through the internets while she was still employed, before that no one knew about that real-life relationship. She is clearly insecure about the situation.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



The Redeemer said:


> I hope Bryan dumps Brie for being a jealous bitch.


He should. She's too good for him. 



vanboxmeer said:


> Brie only revealed that she was dating Danielson after the very first makeout scene with AJ months ago by leaking photos to a Bella twins website that were subsequently taken down after they spread through the internets while she was still employed, before that no one knew about that real-life relationship. She is clearly insecure about the situation.


She's probably more insecure about it now that she's not in the WWE anymore. As she spends less time with Bryan now, can't travel with him etc, I'm really surprised their relationship is still going honestly.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Why do you guys care about Daniel Bryan's personal life? seriously?

Maybe Brie Bella is insecure, maybe she isn't, who gives a fuck? I certainly don't and neither should you.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

That peep show segment was awesome, especially the wedding clip. 

With the kind of chemistry D-Bry and AJ have I wouldn't be surprised if they fall in love IRL, like HHH and Stephanie did. Brie would obviously be Chyna in this situation. Can't wait for the One Night in Brie video.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why do you guys care about Daniel Bryan's personal life? seriously?
> 
> Maybe Brie Bella is insecure, maybe she isn't, who gives a fuck? I certainly don't and neither should you.


Why do you care what others talk about.  It works both ways. I don't care about Bryan's personal life, but I do care about Brie's, and I'm curious if this whole AJ/Bryan storyline bothers her. That's all. 



Carcass said:


> Brie would obviously be Chyna in this situation. Can't wait for the One Night in Brie video.


:lmao


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Redeemerfpalm


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Good SmackDown, although some of the piped in crowd annoyed more than usual. San Diego crowd were pretty crap honestly.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

AJ and Bryan will definitely fall in love for real, their love story is just too real!

And I care about Bryan's real relationship because things like this insecure Bella bitch tweeting about her relationship could effect Bryan's career. It shouldn't, but we all know people have been de-pushed for less.



Enziguri said:


> Redeemerfpalm


Something I said? I honesly don't know what this is about...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



The Redeemer said:


> AJ and Bryan will definitely fall in love for real, their love story is just too real!


Still deluded as hell then. Their acting isn't even convincing and they've already fooled Redeemer...

Bryan's in love with Brie. For all I criticize Bryan for, the man does have good taste. Brie's way more appealing than that 12 year old looking midget AJ. 



The Redeemer said:


> like this insecure Bella bitch tweeting about her relationship could effect Bryan's career. It shouldn't, but we all know people have been de-pushed for less.


I hope it does. That would be awesome. Bryan should of never been anything more than a mid-carder anyway.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

He's better than Christian and Ziggler, and is way more over. :yes


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



The Redeemer said:


> He's better than Christian and Ziggler, and is way more over. :yes


Don't forget that his match at WM lasted longer than Ziggler's world title reign.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



The Redeemer said:


> He's better than Christian and Ziggler, and is way more over. :yes


fpalm 

Nice response. You know I was right yet again, so you had to change the subject to something that wasn't even relevant to the discussion. 

Bryan's getting pushed down the card now anyway, while Ziggler's the next World Champion. YES! YES! YES! 



Carcass said:


> Don't forget that his match at WM lasted longer than Ziggler's world title reign.


It didn't. Also the fact that Ziggler was in a throway match at WrestleMania that lasted longer than the World Title match was hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

He won't hold the title anywhere near as long as Bryan did, though. Rightfully so.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Why has this turned into a Ziggler/Bryan discussion? I happen to like both of them.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> Bryan's getting pushed down the card now anyway, while Ziggler's the next World Champion. YES! YES! YES!


You actually think Billy Gunn Jr's gonna successfully cash in on HHH Jr? LOL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Cut it out with the immature mark war before warnings get thrown. You're getting nowhere.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Redeemer's whole hearted love for Bryan and Nostalgia's simmering hatred for him makes a good laugh. No need to throw DAT MOD WEIGHT around, it's not like anybody watches Smackdown anyway.

As for the show... it was pretty meh imo, enjoyed the opening segment with Rey, ADR, Ziggler and Sheamus, the kids really seem to be behind Sheamus and Ziggler delivered on the mic again. Bryan's facial expressions when it comes to AJ are pretty gold, cracks me up every time.

It's a shame the Kidd/Rhodes match wasn't on the show, would have been fun to watch and could produce a decent feud imo, it's not like either guy is doing anything at the moment.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Sorry for my Daniel Bryan love, he's just the best ever.

I like Ziggler, he's like my 8th favorite.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Nostalgia and Redeemer are forum rivals apparently.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Warrior said:


> Nostalgia and Redeemer are forum rivals apparently.


Redeemer is obviously the babyface.
Nostalgia the heel, you can tell with his cheap heat attempts.

I'm waiting for the 18 second KO in the RAW 1000 thread. :kg1


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

I didn't like this show, particularly the last two finishes. I reviewed it here:
prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/wwe-smackdown-7202012.html

I did like the 8 man though. That was good stuff and Slater/Animal was passable but overall nothing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

What cheap heat attempts would those be Bob? I'm happy with being the heel though. Redeeemer seems to be playing the Eugene character will how deluded he is...

Anyway on topic, I liked the Sandow/Ryder match from this weeks Smackdown. Sandow literally destroyed him in the match and showed a much more aggressive side, which I found enjoyable to watch. This in combination with the backstage segments he's been having with Ryder as of late, makes me think this could start a mini-feud between the two. I say mini because Sandow's booked much stronger than Ryder and such a feud would be over quickly, but I think a short-lived feud between the two could get Sandow good heat because Ryder's pretty over with the crowd.

Here's the match:


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> > What cheap heat attempts would those be Bob? I'm happy with being the heel though. Redeeemer seems to be playing the Eugene character will how deluded he is.
> 
> 
> :lmao This is a better rivalry then Sheamus vs Del rio


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Sandow really fucking owned Ryder. I was starting to lose hope in him. Poor Ryder WWE has no interest in keeping his momentum from the big battle royal win.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> What cheap heat attempts would those be Bob? I'm happy with being the heel though. *Redeeemer seems to be playing the Eugene character will how deluded he is...*


:lmao

Most reppable comment I've seen in quite some time. Kudos, legit made me laugh.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

loving hunicos gear


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Annoying how Show just buries the tag division like that. I mean what is the point?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

He just dropped that boy!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

AW reminds me of that home run derby announcer...back back back back


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Evilerk said:


> AW reminds me of that home run derby announcer...back back back back


I was cracking up when he kept telling Hunico to tag in the Prime Time Players.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Finally someone I care about.

Why is Sandow already in the ring? I know he wins, but still, don't do that to the guy.

He better be done with Ryder after this match. Give him the IC title.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*

Oh my gahhhhhhh Db v Christian at summerfest would be sweet... Hope thats where this is heading...


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*ahh lets see if AJ interferes!*


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Man Kane is looking good! I am still thinking AJ will interfere!*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on AJ you know you can't resist the 3 foot penis


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to buy The Streak on blu ray.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd buy that if I didn't already have all the good matches besides the HIAC at 28 on disc anyway.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Why am I being made fun of in this thread after a mod directly asked for it to stop? He should be given an infraction, otherwise my constraint is pointless!

On topic, seeing the Bryan/AJ wedding planning on a big screen made it so much better! <3 

Can't wait for the wedding at RAW 1000!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i loved GTV.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Heath Slater is a legend!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Finally someone I care about.
> 
> Why is Sandow already in the ring? I know he wins, but still, don't do that to the guy.
> *
> He better be done with Ryder after this match*. Give him the IC title.


He better be... Just seeing that match you could see the difference between the two. Sandow has an unbelievable presence. Imo, you could clearly see Ryder didn't belong.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Heath Slater is at the top of a very short list of things that I genuinely enjoy about WWE these days.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Zeppex said:


> He better be... Just seeing that match you could see the difference between the two. Sandow has an unbelievable presence. Imo, you could clearly see Ryder didn't belong.


Absolutely. 

Besides, if they feud, WWE has made it clear it's not going to be an actual feud, it's just going to be destruction. I don't need to see Sandow beat Ryder 8 times, it's been done.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

When the hell is Barrett due to return? really missing the guy.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They just showed Redeemer talking about the wedding on that TOUT thing.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL, yup! <3 AJ and Bryan!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ's facial expressions have confirmed that Kane showed AJ his 3 foot penis.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

David Banner said:


> When the hell is Barrett due to return? really missing the guy.


August, according to him. 

Him not being there is really hurting. Not like they're gonna do anything with him, though, given Vince's crippling Anglophobia and all. He doesn't care that Barrett's been due for a world title for the last 2 years.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

Bryan was the highlight of the show for me. It was a joke Cody Rhodes was on Superstars.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Vikki interupting Del Rios intro was EPIC!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Part of me hopes that when Wade returns they pull an Anderson on Ziggler and have lose the briefcase to Wade. But the other part makes me think that Wade wouldn't be successfully in cashing it in on Sheamus.



Bryan ls A God said:


> Bryan was the highlight of the show for me. It was a joke Cody Rhodes was on Superstars.


Like 99% of most shows this year.



The Redeemer said:


> Vikki interupting Del Rios intro was EPIC!!!


It's the only way he can get heat during his entrance. LOL


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Barrett will be the next TNA World champ!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carcass said:


> Part of me hopes that when Wade returns they pull an Anderson on Ziggler and have lose the briefcase to Wade. But the other part makes me think that Wade wouldn't be successfully in cashing it in on Sheamus.


Well, not if he's holding it. Vince just won't put the belt on him, period. For once Sheamus isn't the problem. Ziggler will cash in and beat him, or if he does get hurt and they take it away from him, whoever else does will win (as long as it's not Barrett), it's guaranteed.

I don't know why people are so worried about Ziggler's cash in attempt. The reason he won MITB is because this is the only way they'll entrust him to win the world title because they want Sheamus kept as strong as possible, which means Ziggler has to win in the worst, flukiest manner possible.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Carcass said:


> It's the only way he can get heat during his entrance. LOL


Yup, this way Ziggler and Del Rio can share the heat!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I just feel they're gonna give Sheamus the accolade of being the first World Champ to successfully defend the title in cash in since they're so desperate to make him seem like a top guy.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

What the hell is with Rey Mysterio's attire? He looks like a masked Mexican midget Rob Halford.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I am hoping that Rey and Sheamus wins this!*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 7/20/12 spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> What cheap heat attempts would those be Bob? I'm happy with being the heel though.


Constant injection of Bryan remarks = your home team sucks.
12 year old boy/girl comments = this town sucks.

Cheap heat through and through. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, not if he's holding it. Vince just won't put the belt on him, period. For once Sheamus isn't the problem. Ziggler will cash in and beat him, or if he does get hurt and they take it away from him, whoever else does will win (as long as it's not Barrett), it's guaranteed.
> 
> I don't know why people are so worried about Ziggler's cash in attempt. The reason he won MITB is because this is the only way they'll entrust him to win the world title because they want Sheamus kept as strong as possible, which means Ziggler has to win in the worst, flukiest manner possible.


So just to clarify Pyro, I remember you preaching in another thread that because the likes of Swagger, The Miz and Bryan have becoming World Champions - Ziggler cash-in will be guaranteed. But if Barrett took the case of Ziggler for arguments sake, you'd automatically say he would be the first one to lose right? Despite the fact you always bring up the point of everyone who's won MITB has become champion and if someone like Swagger can win the title, then Ziggler can..


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Sheamus no sells another headkick and armbar and makes Ziggler look like a fucking pitiful contender? wow, where have i seen that before except every single fucking week?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> So just to clarify Pyro, I remember you preaching in another thread that because the likes of Swagger, The Miz and Bryan have becoming World Champions - Ziggler cash-in will be guaranteed. But if Barrett took the case of Ziggler for arguments sake, you'd automatically say he would be the first one to lose right? Despite the fact you always bring up the point of everyone who's won MITB has become champion and if someone like Swagger can win the title, then Ziggler can..


Yes, because Vince McMahon hates English people. Otherwise, Barrett would've never been buried after Nexus to begin with, Regal would've never been buried and would've gotten a title run, Paul Burchill wouldn't have been turned into a pirate, etc, etc.

He's never going to win the title as long as this Anglophobic maniac is running the company. Ever, don't even consider it.

He may not be the first to lose, though, depending on what happens Monday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Great ME and tag division match.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Good SD this week happy I did not read the spoliers beforehand.

AJ and Bryan were great together tonight just like always, I like that they obviously are gonna be a heel couple as this is better for both of them and I can still see what I want in a feud down the road with Bryan going up against Christian for the IC title (that slap AJ landed on him was great), AJ cheats for Bryan and he wins the IC title and he can help her win the Divas title at some point when AJ starts really feuding for it. 

Bryan and Kane had a pretty good match, I liked that AJ got on his back and tried to claw his eyes out it showed she was behind Bryan all the way no oh "maybe I still like Kane" stuff (She was good with Kane, but is better with Bryan), even when they did the throwback to the Kane kiss she did not smile at him or kiss him he let her go and she left and made out with Bryan on the ramp.

The crowd is giving them a ton of heat too thanks to all the AJ/Punk people and the heel hate Bryan has and I know at some point AJ and Bryan will snap at them a cut a great heel promo and when they do this it is only gonna get them more heat. If AJ cuts a heel promo (or many) like she did in FCW when she was a heel people are gonna hate her in the best way and we know Bryan is good for it.

Hopefully tonight was only the start of a great heel couple in WWE, that is if WWE does not break they up with some BS at the wedding on Monday. I know something is gonna happen, but whether or not they get married as long as AJ/Bryan stay together as a couple I will be happy. It would be better if they were married though, that would lead to a great Divorce angle way down the line.

On another note it was great to see Animal come back and get the win on Slater, LOD/Road Warriors was/is my favorite tag team ever along with the Outsiders and Animal looked in great shape for his age, looked like he could still wrestle today no problem IMO. Crowd should've gave him a "you still got it" chant.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Marked for Road Warrior Animal because I thought due to it being Smackdown they would bring out Duggan, Slaughter or Piper or something so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheamus is getting boring fast.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Sheamus is definitely generic face #13, right now, but that's always been WWE booking with World Champs. I guess I'm just so used to it, that I ignore the face in these situations. 

Smackdown 7/20 Review


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus is a no-selling asshole.

Peep show was great as expected. Christian is awesome on the mic. Hoping for Bryan vs Christian at Summerslam.


----------



## bigrichSD (Jul 21, 2012)

I just wanted to share the sign I made that was featured on SD this week! I don't have enough count to post the img but go to twitter and use the hashtag below to see! Enjoy
#divorcedivorcedivorce



-Rich


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The little kid inside me still pops huge for the LOD theme.

That Bryan/AJ wedding planning video had me rolling. Hopefully they don't go the route of a Kane/Bryan feud. I want to see Bryan feud with Christian for the IC title.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good SD, and it featured a lot of ADR which is always good.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Poor Zack Ryder, he has been destroyed so quickly


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

So its clear they have no intention of building Ziggler with the briefcase.


AND YOUR NEW WHC DOLPH ZIGGLER.


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

That was the first time in a while I found myself liking Smackdown.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

So WWE try and rebuild the tag team division, only for Big Show to squash them all? Good fucking God who books this shit? Face palmed throughout the whole thing. Horrendous stuff, whoever had that idea should be fired on the spot.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

At least the PTP players avoided the show :gun:


----------

